# home made bits & bites



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just made a huge batch of my favourite snack food...home made bits and bites.

I use:

1 box whole grain cheerios
1/2 box shreddies
1/2 box Quaker corn bran
1/2 bag pretzels
1/2 container mixed nuts

melt a 1/4 stick butter, and mix it with the fat run off from frying 4 or so strips of bacon. I put the cereal into a large pot or roasting pan, and pour the butter/oil over it. Mix it up and start salting it with garlic salt, and worchestershire sauce.

put it into the oven at 250 and bake. Every 1/2 hour, I mix the cereal mix with a wooden spoon, and add more garlic salt, and a little sunflower seed oil.

After a few hours the cereal should be dry and crunchy again, and have the best garlicy & salty taste.. yum!

I know there are various ways to make this, with varying ingredients. But I find the secret is to season it the way YOU like it... but you need to get it oily enough to bake in the taste and salty enough IMO... the garlic salt makes it for me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yumm O I do that as well with a bit of a twist.
Any combination of cheerios, pretzel balls, cashews, Corn Bran
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup brown sugar
Tumeric (tsp?)
Cumin (tsp?)
pinch cayenne
Then what he says about the oven.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If they have one up your way, try chucking in some of those small corn chips with flax seed that they have at Bulk Barn. They're a nice small size but with good crunch. I think that'd complement the mixture nicely.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

My two year old and I are sitting here with chocolate milk and mommy's nuts and bolts (her name for bits and bites)...Cheerios, Crispix, Goldfish...baked in some kind of liquid...not sure what she puts in it, but he's just devouring it!

~Andrew


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> My two year old and I are sitting here with chocolate milk and mommy's nuts and bolts (her name for bits and bites)...Cheerios, Crispix, Goldfish...baked in some kind of liquid...not sure what she puts in it, but he's just devouring it!
> 
> ~Andrew


hey you know what he'd love? take him "fishing" (if he's not allergic) a spoonful of peanut butter, some pretzel sticks and goldfish... They love it!


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

My wife made two huge batches on Friday; think one of those large roasting pans - she made two of them! Every Christmas she gives out her home made Bits 'n Bites to special friends and family. Packages them up in nice decorative jars with ribbons. Her recipe is a hit with everyone.

I think I ate 1 pound last night watching Survivor.....lol.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like something good to have with a beer over the holidays.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> If they have one up your way, try chucking in some of those small corn chips with flax seed that they have at Bulk Barn. They're a nice small size but with good crunch. I think that'd complement the mixture nicely.


Yes my wife buys those already!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

djem said:


> My wife made two huge batches on Friday; think one of those large roasting pans - she made two of them! Every Christmas she gives out her home made Bits 'n Bites to special friends and family. Packages them up in nice decorative jars with ribbons. Her recipe is a hit with everyone.
> 
> I think I ate 1 pound last night watching Survivor.....lol.



I ate WAY too much myself.. my tonque feels like I gave it a salt bath... Doh! But man they are good!


----------

